# Grooming nightmare :( please help my sanity!



## Jlway123 (Jun 10, 2021)

Hi everyone —

Coming to this forum for the first time because I am at a loss and looking for some reassurance.

We took our 8 month old golden (Honey) to the groomer for the first time today. Let me preface this by saying I did not know anyone in the area that has used a groomer for a golden. I spoke with the groomer prior and was VERY clear about only trimming up her feet, ears, and very minimal outline trim of her feathering. Specifically said NO shaving or clipping. The groomer also noted she had previous experience with a ‘show cut,' and would do this for Honey.

When I picked her up—her whole body had been cut using a clippers (including her back which had very long hair prior). I could not believe it and am sick to my stomach. She had beautiful long gorgeous hair that is now short all over. I expressed my disappointment with this & also spoke with the manager about it.

I know a lot of people will say I’m overreacting— but I have cried too much about this and coming to this forum for reassurance if anyone has had a similar experience.

Will her hair grow back?? Will she ever be the same? Any suggestions to keep her safe or suggestions to help her hair grow back? Thank you <3

(before and after pics attached)


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

There have been many posts similar to yours and members do always reassure that it will grow back (I can’t speak from experience since the only time my dog was shaved was her belly when she was spayed). If that happened to me, I would leave a negative review if they have Yelp that you were very clear about what you wanted trimmed and no shaving and they disregarded your instructions.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Actually - considering some that I've seen, that doesn't look that bad. I can't actually tell (if you didn't say so) that clippers had been used on the jacket (ok - looking again, I can see it's been buzzed short, but I wouldn't have thought about it too much). I don't see enough of "furnishings" in either picture to judge what had been taken off and how. Ears and feet look better in the trimmed picture.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

It will grow back. It will take some time, but it will be fine. I haven’t taken any of my dogs to a groomer for many years because of an experience like this. I have gotten pretty good at doing feet. I need to learn how to do ears properly, but my boys look pretty good naturally.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

It will be fine in the long run. My 1.5 yo currently looks like she has no coat some places because she blew her coat after first season and puppy fur. Now she’s growing back and looks like a ragamuff in the ears because groomer hasn’t called me.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

It will grow out eventually. Exactly why I groom my own dogs!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

The after picture looks fine. The dog still has a majority of the coat (including the jacket) and the furnishings appear to have been trimmed but not excessively. Your dog is fine. What has been trimmed will grow back.


----------



## Jlway123 (Jun 10, 2021)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> It will grow back. It will take some time, but it will be fine. I haven’t taken any of my dogs to a groomer for many years because of an experience like this. I have gotten pretty good at doing feet. I need to learn how to do ears properly, but my boys look pretty good naturally.


Thank you for your help! I’m definitely going to learn after this. Did your dog that had a similar experience have their hair grow back the same as it was before? I’m worried it won’t grow back the same texture, length, or as nice as before…but she is still a puppy!


----------



## Jlway123 (Jun 10, 2021)

Abeille said:


> It will grow out eventually. Exactly why I groom my own dogs!


Definitely learned my lesson & going to learn!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Same experience! Took in a Golden and came out with a lab!! 🤣 
Grows back and really encouraged me to learn how to groom better myself.
Jules


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Also, one groomer trimmed her whiskers which I had not anticipated. I learned to be more specific when I do take her in for a bath/blow out.
Jules


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

JulesAK said:


> Also, one groomer trimmed her whiskers which I had not anticipated. I learned to be more specific when I do take her in for a bath/blow out.
> Jules


This is super common in show grooms. Lana goes to a show handler for pre-show tidy-ups and comes back without whiskers every time.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Brave said:


> This is super common in show grooms. Lana goes to a show handler for pre-show tidy-ups and comes back without whiskers every time.


I guess I should have said I did not anticipate this with an everyday pet groom  I had my labs and border collies groomed in the past and never even knew whiskers were ever removed 
Jules


----------

